# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #243 (01/2021)



## PCGH_Aleco (26. November 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

bei PCGH beginnt das neue Jahr schon etwas früher, weswegen wir uns im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread der Ausgabe 01/2021 befinden. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 02. Dezember 2020 am Kiosk eures Vertrauens, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff auch in digitaler Form erwerben. Die Einsen und Nullen, die dann ein PDF ergeben, werden am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag online gestellt, in diesem Fall ist das morgen der 27. November 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel. Als Boni bekommt man auch noch eine schöne Prämie dazu - welche das genau ist, entnehmt ihr der entsprechenden Seite.

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Mosed (27. November 2020)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die digitale Ausgabe immer erst ein Tag später im Computec Shop erhältlich ist?
Also mir wurde heute von der App gemeldet, dass die neue Version verfügbar ist und in der App wird diese auch angezeigt. Im Computec Shop sehe ich diese aber nicht - vermutlich taucht sie da morgen auf. 

So ist es bei jeder Ausgabe. Ist das Absicht?


----------



## sirwuffi (27. November 2020)

im zweifel hier nachgucken:





						PC Games Hardware
					

PC Games Hardware




					epaper.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## MisterJo (28. November 2020)

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, ich bekomme gestern (27.11.)  wieder von der App einen Nachricht für 01/2021 und die Ausgabe ist für Abonnenten auf Computec nicht verfügbar, auch heute nicht!


----------



## KremitTheFrag (28. November 2020)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, ich bekomme gestern (27.11.)  wieder von der App einen Nachricht für 01/2021 und die Ausgabe ist für Abonnenten auf Computec nicht verfügbar, auch heute nicht!


Bei mir läuft die App trotz unterschiedlicher Geräte und mehreren Nruinstallationen seit der Ausgabe 11/20 nicht mehr richtig. Ich kann mich zwar einloggen aber die App erkennt mein Abo nicht.  Auf der Computec Seite wird das Abo zwar erkannt, aber dort ist die aktuelle Ausgabe nur mit Verspätung zu finden. Jeden Monat immer der Ärger, nachgucken... nix da... und dann sich ärgern. Gerade die Ausgabe 1/21 hat für mich sehr interessante Themen


----------



## Parabellum08 (28. November 2020)

Heft ist heute angekommen und das Spiel ist wohl wieder Europa Universalis 3 Complete ,
welches ich schon letzten Monat statt Hunted bekommen habe ,als Key.

Key funktionert deswegen wohl nicht auf Gamesplanet .

Ich hätte dann doch gerne den Key für Hunted .
Computec hab ich auch schon benachrichtigt .

Ach ja , die zweite DVD ist auch nicht dabei ,
wobei das für mich nicht so schlimm ist , da ich das 20 Jahres Archiv schon mit 11/2020 bekommen habe.

Fragt sich nur wie so was passieren kann .


----------



## ATR4866 (28. November 2020)

Das Heft ist angekommen aber ohne die zweite DVD mit dem  20 Jahres-PDF-Archiv. Allerdings 
war bei mir letztes Mal Hunted als DVD dabei und dieses mal wie abgedruckt Europa Universalis 3.


----------



## TheRealUrbi (28. November 2020)

Bei mir fehlt auch die DVD #2.


----------



## RaptorOne (28. November 2020)

DVD 2 hier auch lost -.-


----------



## bRAiNShEEP (29. November 2020)

bei mir war auch nur eine DVD (erste Seite) vorhanden , die 2te DVD ist nicht im Heft zu finden bzw. verloren gegangen ??!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. November 2020)

Was ist denn da die letzte Zeit los? Falsche Spielekeys, fehlende DVDs, nicht ausgelieferte Ausgaben, keine Antworten auf Serviceanfragen usw. in wie es zumindest hier (und im Feedbackthread der Ausgabe davor) den Eindruck macht deutlich gehäufter Form? Sind da zu viele in der Erstell-/Lieferkette in Quarantäne?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (29. November 2020)

Eine frohe Weihnachtszeit an die Redaktion und das Forum 
@Raff: Glückwunsch zur RTX 3090 

Bzgl. der DVD habe ich die Vermutung, dass diese bei Abonennten nicht enthalten ist - wieso auch wir haben diese ja eh schon vor zwei Monaten erhalten und wäre dementsprechen obsolet


----------



## KaterTom (29. November 2020)

Mein Favorit in diesem Heft war ganz klar der Ryzen 5000 Test! Der bereitete mir gleich 3-fach Freude:
1. Der Test an sich.   
2. Der Test bestätigte mich in meiner Kaufentscheidung des 5800X. (liegt da aber wird erst verbaut wenn mein neues Netzteil da ist-wegen der 3090, nicht wegen dem 5800X)
3. Das Layout:Keine Leseunterbrechung, alle Seiten schön gestaltet mit einem Mix aus Kästen und Text. So muss das sein! War auch fast im ganzen Heft so, einzige Ausnahme mit einer 2-seitigen Unterbrechung war der Test der Ampere Costum Modelle.
Aber auch alle anderen Artikel waren sehr interessant. Tolle Auswahl der Themen und sehr gut geschrieben.


----------



## Hills1975 (30. November 2020)

Jep die zweite dvd ist bei mir auch nicht enthalten. Bekommt man eine Stellungnahme dazu?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (30. November 2020)

Wie gewohnt schöne Ausgabe, wenn auch bei mir die 2. DVD mit dem 20 Jahre Archiv fehlt ...


----------



## DaxTrose (30. November 2020)

Das Selbe bei mir auch: zweite DVD spurlos verschwunden. Gerade mit dem Archiv fand ich es dieses Mal interessant. Die wird ja wohl nicht einfach nur zwischen die Seiten geklemmt und dann verschickt, oder?


----------



## tigra456 (30. November 2020)

Ich habe meine RAM-Frage in den Ram-Kaufberatungs-Thread gestellt...
Ansonsten war die Ausgabe super.


----------



## kmf (1. Dezember 2020)

Pannen passieren nun mal, da wird man Wege finden, diese auszumerzen. Trotzdem, das Heft ist diesen Monat durch die Reihe genial.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2020)

Danke für euer Feedback. Ich bereite gerade eine Stellungnahme vor, das muss aber noch mit unserem Vertriebspartner abgestimmt werden.

Für die Leute, die noch kein Hunted haben (Ausgabe 12): Bitte schickt euer Anliegen direkt an leserservice@computec.de, da bekommt ihr den Key.


----------



## garfield36 (1. Dezember 2020)

Mich hat besonders der Artikel über Ryzen 5000 interessiert. Im Text über den R 9 5900X ist man sich aber offenbar nicht klar, wieviele Kerne dieser Prozessor hat. Er wird da mit dem "großen" Bruder verglichen. Ich zitiere mal aus dem Text: "_Mit einem Kern weniger pro CCX büßt die CPU allerdings nur wenig Leistung gegenüber dem Vollausbau ein." _Nun hat der große Bruder ja bekanntlich 16 Kerne auf zwei CCDs. Wie ihr auf Seite 11 vermerkt ist jetzt "_Ein CCD, ein CCX" _16 - 2 ist aber 14, und nicht 12.


----------



## Parabellum08 (2. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback. Ich bereite gerade eine Stellungnahme vor, das muss aber noch mit unserem Vertriebspartner abgestimmt werden.
> 
> Für die Leute, die noch kein Hunted haben (Ausgabe 12): Bitte schickt euer Anliegen direkt an leserservice@computec.de, da bekommt ihr den Key.


Danke für den Link ,
dadurch hatte ich innerhalb von 25 Minuten den fehlenden Key erhalten .


----------



## Pennyman (2. Dezember 2020)

Kann es sein, dass alle Abonnenten die DVD kein 2. Mal erhalten haben?

Gestern Abend war ich noch am Bahnhofskiosk und da waren die Archiv-DVDs durchweg enthalten.
Ich dachte ehrlich gesagt, dass unser Postbote so hardwareinteressiert war, dass er mir die 2. DVD einfach rausgeknibbelt hat. 

Außerdem möchte ich nochmal anmerken, dass ich mein Heft gerne unversehrt erhalte, was - je nach Postbote - nicht immer der Fall ist.
Der Versand in dünner Folie / Tüte war wesentlich besser. Am besten wäre natürlich A4 Papierumschlag um vor Knicken und zuviel Feuchtigkeit zu schützen. 

EDIT:
Ansonsten macht ihr natürlich immer eine tolle Arbeit. Ich bewundere es, in welch kurzer Zeit ihr es schafft die "Massen" an Hardware (besonders momentan) zu testen und darüber in der verbleibenden Zeit diese langen Artikel zu verfassen.
Ich bin froh dass es euer Magazin gibt und ihr schon so lange durchhaltet.


----------



## elSalvadore (2. Dezember 2020)

Im Einkaufsführer sind neue Headsets mit "Test in 01/2021" aufgeführt. Ich kann allerdings diesen Test im aktuellen Magazin nicht finden. Auch in der Vorschau auf 02/2021 ist davon keine Rede?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2020)

elSalvadore schrieb:


> Im Einkaufsführer sind neue Headsets mit "Test in 01/2021" aufgeführt. Ich kann allerdings diesen Test im aktuellen Magazin nicht finden. Auch in der Vorschau auf 02/2021 ist davon keine Rede?


Moin!

Sowas passiert bei kurzfristigen Verschiebungen aus den vielzitierten "produktionstechnischen Gründen". Wissenswert dabei ist, wie wir Hefte produzieren und zur Druckerei schicken: Das erfolgt in zwei Phasen, also an zwei Tagen. Die hinteren Bögen, zu denen auch die Einkaufsführer gehören, werden einen Tag früher abgegeben als der vordere Heftteil. In diesem haben wir aus Aktualitätsgründen etwas umgebaut, sodass die Headsets als "zeitloser" Artikel um eine Ausgabe wanderten. Da war's für den Einkaufsführer aber schon zu spät, sodass dieser seiner Zeit voraus ist. In der nächsten Ausgabe sind die Headsets dann drin, versprochen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## elSalvadore (2. Dezember 2020)

Super, danke für deine ausführliche und rasche Antwort, Raff!


----------



## Hills1975 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hills1975 schrieb:


> Jep die zweite dvd ist bei mir auch nicht enthalten. Bekommt man eine Stellungnahme dazu?





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback. Ich bereite gerade eine Stellungnahme vor, das muss aber noch mit unserem Vertriebspartner abgestimmt werden.
> 
> Für die Leute, die noch kein Hunted haben (Ausgabe 12): Bitte schickt euer Anliegen direkt an leserservice@computec.de, da bekommt ihr den Key.


Bezieht sich die Stellungnahme dadrauf?


----------



## Pennyman (3. Dezember 2020)

@PCGH_Thilo
Ich habe das Editoral der letzten Ausgabe nochmal nachgelesen, da Sie dort ja auch über das Gesamtarchiv und die hohe Nachfrage geschrieben haben.

Auszug Editoral 12/20


> Alle Interessenten, die das Jahresarchiv also noch nicht bekommen haben, erhalten mit der Ausgabe 01 eine weitere Chance, die riesige PDF-Sammlung zu erwerben.



Ist damit gemeint, dass die Abonnenten (die zu beiden Veröffentlichungen Abonnent waren) die Archiv-DVD auch nur einmal erhalten (Kostengründe)?

Es ist verständlich, dass es nicht unbedingt Sinn macht, das Archiv ein 2. Mal zu erhalten.
Andererseits sollte man ja auch als Abonennt immer den gleichen Inhalt bekommen, als wenn man das Heft im Kiosk um die Ecke kauft.

Ich weiß, es ist schon ein wenig eine philosophische Frage.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2020)

So, hier mal die versprochene Stellungnahme.

*An alle Abonnenten: *Leider haben wir bei der Ausgabe 01/2021 einen Denkfehler begangen, für den ich mich aufrichtig entschuldigen muss. Die Aboauflage beinhaltet nicht (!) das PDF-Jahresarchiv – im Gegensatz zur Auflage für den Einzelhandel. Das hat den einfachen Grund, weil das PDF-Archiv ja schon bei der Ausgabe 11/2020 in allen Aboversionen enthalten war.

Was wir allerdings nicht bedacht haben: Das Cover zeigt natürlich die 2. DVD an - und dass das Jahresarchiv nicht erneut in der Aboauflage wiederholt wird, hätten wir durch ein eigenes Abonnenten-Cover bzw. Infos im Heft klar kommunizieren müssen.* Das ist ein saudummer Fehler. *

Wer zur 01/2021 ein neues Abo abgeschlossen hat (Magazin, DVD), bekommt von uns automatisch das Jahresarchiv zugeschickt. Ihr braucht also vorerst nichts machen – nur etwas Geduld haben. *Sollte sich in 2 Wochen nichts getan haben, schickt mir bitte eine PN, am besten gleich mit Versandadresse.*

Wer als „Alt-Abonnent“ der Ansicht ist, er will trotzdem ein zweites Mal das Jahresarchiv, der soll mir bitte diesen verständlichen Wunsch direkt als PN schicken – mit Adresse. Ich kümmere mich dann darum.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2020)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Mich hat besonders der Artikel über Ryzen 5000 interessiert. Im Text über den R 9 5900X ist man sich aber offenbar nicht klar, wieviele Kerne dieser Prozessor hat. Er wird da mit dem "großen" Bruder verglichen. Ich zitiere mal aus dem Text: "_Mit einem Kern weniger pro CCX büßt die CPU allerdings nur wenig Leistung gegenüber dem Vollausbau ein." _Nun hat der große Bruder ja bekanntlich 16 Kerne auf zwei CCDs. Wie ihr auf Seite 11 vermerkt ist jetzt "_Ein CCD, ein CCX" _16 - 2 ist aber 14, und nicht 12.


Du hast völlig recht. Ich war vom Kopf her wohl noch zu sehr bei Zen 2, wo es vier CCX sind und die Aussage somit korrekt gewesen wäre. Entschuldige bitte


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2020)

@PCGH_Thilo
Danke fürs Feedback!
Tja, Sch... passiert halt, den Unterschied machts wie man damit umgeht und da kann man dir wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen. 

@PCGH_Dave
Bei den Maximaltemperaturen warste auch noch bei ZEN2, da liegt die bei 95 Grad (S 9 im Heft) . ZEN3 dagegen hat diesen Wert nur bei 65W TDP Modellen, die großen CPUs mit 105W wurden auf 90 Grad runtergesetzt - ab da wird auch der Boost zurückgenommen.

Erklären kann ichs mir durch den sehr agressiven Maximalboost einzelner Kerne der ein stärkeres Überschwingen erzeugt, denn die Chiplettemperatur peakt durchaus mal auf 93-94 selbsrtwenn die CPU bei 90 Packagetemp einbremst. Die tatsächlichen Spitzentemperaturen bleiben also trotz (oder wegen) der Änderung die gleichen.


----------



## Pennyman (3. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Erläuterung.
Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht.
Ich verzichte freiwillig auf die Kunststoff-Scheibe. 
Aber schön, dass sie auch noch im Webshop für alle Interessenten angeboten wird.


----------



## Hills1975 (4. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, hier mal die versprochene Stellungnahme.
> 
> *An alle Abonnenten: *Leider haben wir bei der Ausgabe 01/2021 einen Denkfehler begangen, für den ich mich aufrichtig entschuldigen muss. Die Aboauflage beinhaltet nicht (!) das PDF-Jahresarchiv – im Gegensatz zur Auflage für den Einzelhandel. Das hat den einfachen Grund, weil das PDF-Archiv ja schon bei der Ausgabe 11/2020 in allen Aboversionen enthalten war.
> 
> ...


Ok das erklärt alles 

Ne Frage hätte ich aber, könnte diese DVD nicht auch als ISO zum Download angeboten werden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2020)

Hills1975 schrieb:


> Ok das erklärt alles
> 
> Ne Frage hätte ich aber, könnte diese DVD nicht auch als ISO zum Download angeboten werden?



Theoretisch natürlich schon, aber wir haben hier momentan keine Download-"Instrastruktur" für solche Größen - und wir müssten ja zuerst eine "Zugangsberechtigung" entwickeln.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2020)

Habe leider auch diese Ausgabe nicht per Post erhalten; ist mein Abonnement deaktiviert worden oder habe ich einen diebischen Nachbarn? 

Da ich unbedingt das Heftarchiv haben möchte - schließlich habe ich bereits wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zum Sprachgebrauch der PCGH anfertigen dürfen und die PDF-Dateien haben mir dies enorm erleichtert  - werde ich einmal die umliegenden Kioske/Tanken abklappern, ob ich dort eine PCGH auftreiben kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2020)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habe leider auch diese Ausgabe nicht per Post erhalten; ist mein Abonnement deaktiviert worden oder habe ich einen diebischen Nachbarn?
> 
> Da ich unbedingt das Heftarchiv haben möchte - schließlich habe ich bereits wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zum Sprachgebrauch der PCGH anfertigen dürfen und die PDF-Dateien haben mir dies enorm erleichtert  - werde ich einmal die umliegenden Kioske/Tanken abklappern, ob ich dort eine PCGH auftreiben kann.



Dazu kann ich hier leider überhaupt nichts sagen. Wie üblich bitte PN mit Anschrift schicken, dann kann ich das beim Dienstleister nachfragen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Thilo, 
auch bei mir - jetzt schon die zweite Ausgabe in Folge die fehlt (bin im Juni umgezogen mit Nachsendeantrag, alles andere kommt an)...Adressänderung habe ich vor 1  Monat telefonisch gemeldet, bisher immer noch keine Ausgabe erhalten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Dezember 2020)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> auch bei mir - jetzt schon die zweite Ausgabe in Folge die fehlt (bin im Juni umgezogen mit Nachsendeantrag, alles andere kommt an)...Adressänderung habe ich vor 1  Monat telefonisch gemeldet, bisher immer noch keine Ausgabe erhalten...


Hallo,

am besten schickst Du mir das per PN, dann leite ich das weiter.
Ich kann mich da nur für entschuldigen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hi Thilo, 

dass sich auf User beschweren sogar der Chef einschaltet finde ich Weltklasse - daher halte ich Euch gerne die Treue und Unterstütze eure tolle professionelle Arbeit zumindest mit meinem langjährigen Abo!
Ich würde aber tatsächlich gerne deinen persönlichen Support in Anspruch nehmen und schreibe im Anschluss eine PN - vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @PCGH_Dave
Seite 58, Prozessoren:

Dort steht das mit bezug auf die Gerüchte sofern man ihnen glauben schenkt, das Ryzen 5000 Refresh"Warhole!?" als neuer Sockel AM5 nahe liegen könnte und sich mit der 11 Gen. von Intel messen wird, die im ersten Quartal 2021 erwartet wird

Ich lese daraus einen Ansatz das ihr/du es nicht gänzlich für unwahrscheinlich haltet/hälst das schon 2021 ein neuer AMD Sockel kommen könnte.  Oder meinst du das generell auf die Zeitspanne bis 2022 bezogen. Natürlich beziehst Du dich dabei lediglich auf Gerüchte mit dem was du schreibst und nichts weiter!
Aber wie hoch mag die wahrscheinlichkeit sein?  Das hat mich doch schon ein wenig verunsichert muss ich sagen.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. Dezember 2020)

Wir wissen da genau so viel wie ihr 
Ich stelle nur Vermutungen an und es ist kein Geheimnis, dass der Sockel AM4 sich dem Ende seines Lebens nähert. AMD kann den Zen 3 Refresh jetzt noch für AM4 bringen, oder als Ryzen 6000 für AM5. Noch eine CPU-Generation wird es für AM4 jedenfalls nicht geben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Ich erwartet spätestens 2022 komplett neue Sockel inkl. DDR5 von Intel und AMD. Aber wie gesagt, alles nur Gerüchte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Dezember 2020)

Alle bislang zu Warhol vorliegenden Leaks (also praktisch gar keine) nennen keine Unterschiede bei den CCD. Eine der möglichen Theorien lautet daher: AMD nimmt die alten (ohnehin allem bislang verfügbaren überlegenen) Kerne noch einmal und kombiniert sie mit eine neuen IOD, mutmaßlich dann in einer neuen Plattform. Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Ich habe auch schon versucht, meine Kühlerkontakte anzubohren, aber die haben allenfalls Wünsche für eine neue AMD-Plattform, falls sie denn mal kommt, und keinerlei Infos. Auf der anderen Seite hat AMD bekanntermaßen auch viele mechanische Details des AM4 so spät kommuniziert, dass passende Kühler teilweise erst Monate nach Launch in den Handel kamen.


----------



## KaterTom (28. Dezember 2020)

Wann erscheint eigentlich die digitale Ausgabe der 02/2021?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Dezember 2020)

Kiosk-EVT ist der 7.1., also könnte es sie digital ab dem 1.1. geben. Als nicht-Verantwortlicher kann ich aber nicht einsehen, ob das schon entsprechend hinterlegt wurde. Fertig ist das Heft auf alle Fälle schon.


----------



## ATR4866 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt doch noch einmal eine Frage zur DVD „20 Jahr PCGH“ die für Abonnenten ja nicht noch einmal ins Heft gelegt worden ist.

Diese DVD soll ja Jahresarchive von 2000 bis 2020 beinhalten.

Nun im Jahr 2020 sind aber doch nicht nur 6 Ausgaben erschienen.

Kommt noch einmal eine separate DVD mit dem kompletten Jahresarchiv 2020 oder habe

ich da etwas komplett missverstanden.


----------



## big-maec (30. Dezember 2020)

Ausgabe #243 (01/2021) ist Tot, es lebe Ausgabe #244 (02/2021)

Danke für die neue Ausgabe, das Wochenende ist gerettet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




KaterTom schrieb:


> Wann erscheint eigentlich die digitale Ausgabe der 02/2021?


Heute 

Edit: hoffe ich mal.


----------



## KaterTom (30. Dezember 2020)

Sogar die Print ist schon da, wow!  Und danke für's zitieren Thomas, sonst hätte ich das gar nicht mitbekommen!
EDIT: Digital noch nicht erhältlich, weder E-Paper noch PDF.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2020)

Feiertagsbedingt müssen die Anfang-Januar-Hefte immer sehr früh in den Versand, damit die Abonnenten sie (wie versprochen) vor dem Kiosk-EVT bekommen. Genau diese Sicherheitsreserve bedeutet aber, dass die Print eben nicht früher in den Handel kommt und der Online-EVT orientiert sich an letzterem Datum. Von daher: Glück gehabt. Dieses Jahr ist die Lage auch extrem günstig, den der Soll-Tag im gewohnten Schema wäre der 1. und da ist eine Zustellung unmöglich, am spätestens-am-2. und am 31. zumindest unsicher => Hefte werden so früh verschickt, dass sie schon am 30. kommen können. Zum Glück hatten wir diesmal kein NDA im Weg. Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Z270-Test in der 02/2017? Die hatte Kiosk-EVT einen Tag nach dem offiziellen Kaby-Lake-Launch.


----------



## CyLord (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe 01/2021 mit großen Test des Ryzen 5000 noch nicht einmal erhalten. Dafuer war heute 02/2021 enthalten. Sobald der Thread fuer das Feedback 02/2021 vorhanden ist, werde ich mein Urteil fuer den eher mangelhafte  RAM-Test kundtun.


----------



## KaterTom (1. Januar 2021)

Die 02/21 ist jetzt im Computec Shop als PDF verfügbar.  

Und ich wünsche allen hier ein gesundes Neues! Kann nur besser werden dieses Jahr!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Januar 2021)

CyLord schrieb:


> Ich habe 01/2021 mit großen Test des Ryzen 5000 noch nicht einmal erhalten. Dafuer war heute 02/2021 enthalten. Sobald der Thread fuer das Feedback 02/2021 vorhanden ist, werde ich mein Urteil fuer den eher mangelhafte  RAM-Test kundtun.


Moin!

Schau mal hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-244-02-2021.597690/  

MfG
Raff


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Januar 2021)

Ich hab einen Kritikpunkt zur 01/21.

Der Acer schafft laut Hersteller keine 240 Hz. Wie kommt ihr also auf die 240 Hz?

Es gibt einen Predator mit 240 Hz, der ist aber teurer und ist nicht der XB253QGP.

Edit.

Der Acer ist jetzt da und siehe, 144 Hz. Keine 240.


----------

